# Neon tetra problem? 3 dead, 5 bloated and one swimming funny?!



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Another question from me! - sorry guys! 
We started with 12 neons last Wednesday, to date we have lost 3 - we didnt notice any unusual behavior before the deaths they just died.
Today during feeding I noticed that some of them appear to be bloated and one of the most bloated ones is swimming in short jerking movements.
I read that it could be "neon tetra disease" and could spread to other fish in my tank? and that there is no cure? I cant find any pictures of fish that look like mine when I Google the disease so cant compare.

I tried to take a decent picture but didnt do very well! My attempts will be in the next post I will enlarge them so you can see the problem fish better. 

Also - a bit off topic but today is the first day that I put an algae sinking tablet thing in the tank (for my Otos) and my pair of Dwarf Gourami are just devouring it! - will it harm them? they ate plenty at feeding time they are just greedy! 

Thanks again guys! All your help is very much appreciated - as always!  x


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Here are the pictures . . I think! I added one of my greedy Gourami too!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I have very little experience with disease/health problems in fish, so i willnot guess at this or that. Obviously something is wrong with the neons; can you check if those in the store where you got these are showing similar signs? Did you acclimate them to the tank?


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Your lucky Bryon! I have had nothing but problems (some of it an overreaction on my part)! 
Now that I have identified a specific problem I will call the store tomorrow and see if they have the same thing, all the fish (3 oto, 12 neons and 2 dwarf gourami) all came from there and they where the first in the tank so any problem came with them.

I did acclimate them on Wednesday when I brought them home, they all seemed relatively happy. The neons are so difficult to count we didnt notice one was missing until Saturday morning then by Sunday morning we had lost two more, now this! 

I will change a portion of the water tonight while I clean up the remainder of that algae tablet! 

Thank you again Byron!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Forgot to mention last time a bout the algae tablet that you asked about. No fish food going in a tank wilol hurt any fish, regardless. And many fish will greedily devour any food.

The neons may have carried something. When I have this happen, I like to see if the store's supply is similarly being affected/dying, so I know who to blame.;-) But seriously, if their neons are also dying, they should credit you for the dead fish. But obviously, don't buy more of those neons.

And BTW, I am concerned more with the death. The photos suggest they are just eating too much. It is the several dying so quick that concerns me. And on the feeding, only feed once a day, and omit the water change day [fish should never be fed before a water change or similar disturbance, and they can wait afterwards for the next day], and only give a small amount. Fish should always appear hungry, that means healthier. This nonsense about several feedings a day for mature fish is just that.

Byron.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for going back to the algae tablet thing! I didnt think the food itself would harm them, it is all designed to go in a tank after all! But you can see from the picture how big it was and they ate 80% of that between the two them and thats after being fed! - Will be cutting the tablets into pieces from now on!

Thank you for the no food before/after water change tip! I didnt know that, I have tried to read as much as I can about tropical fish but never come across that one! My Betta (luckily) is rather robust so has tolerated my mistakes really well! 

The store has a policy that if you loose fish within 48 hours they will credit you, I'm passed that but if their stock is dying too I dont think they have much of an argument!

I will leave feeding until tomorrow night I think everybody has had enough! 

Thank you so much Byron! I think you have answered all my questions so far! You are a great help!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Neon Tetra disease is diagnosed by the tail turning a pale yellowish to off white. It seems to typically begin back by the tail fin and slowly move towards the dorsal. It is only contagious to other neons and there is no known cure. 
Your neons do not appear to have NTD and Byron is correct, they simply appear to be overfed. You might cut back on feeding. From their appearance, you might withhold food for a day or two.

Exactly how did you acclimate the fish to your tank water?


----------

